# What is Sonic Update Manager!!!!????



## tonsafun

I have a new Dell laptop and everytime I boot up there is a program called 'Sonic Update Manager' that wants to install. It tells me to insert my Sonic disc, which did not come with my Dell. I press cancel and it just pops back up. What can I do to rid myself of this annoyance? Thanks much.


----------



## telecom69

One thing you can try is to click on Start then Run and type in msconfig and then on start up,look down the list for reference to that sonic and untick the box to the left,that should stop it displaying at start up ...


----------



## flavallee

It's actually the "Startup" tab that you want to access. You'll see several entries there with a checkmark next to them. Look for entries with the name

*Sonic Update Manager

Update Manager

sgtray.exe*

If any of them are present, remove the checkmark from them, click Apply - OK afterwards, then reboot when prompted to. During reboot, the SCU window will appear. Ignore the message, place a checkmark in the window, then click OK.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

New factory-brand computers unfortunately come with a lot of bloatware, demos, etc.. Cleaning out all that unused stuff can be a real challenge if you're not computer-literate. Some computer users will actually wipe out the hard drive and do a fresh install of Windows XP to get rid of all that stuff.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Beppe

I bought a new Dell Dimension 9150 (delivered on 28/1/06) and within days I was troubled by a Windows Installer window appearing at any new start up, followed by a Sonic Update Manager Window which urged me to insert the "Sonic Manager" disk and click OK. Every time I started the computer I had to click the close button 8-10 times over 5 minutes before I could use the computer. There seemed to be nothing I could do about it, because Dell had not provided me with any Sonic software CD: when I contacted them by e-mail I received a completely irrelevant reply. Eventually I had to pay a professional £ 40 to have this fixed (it took him 1 hour). It seems that this problem has been described by many others before. Why Dell hasnt done anything about it (e.g. ship the computer with the Sonic Software CD)?


----------



## SacsTC

Sonic software is your cd/dvd software. Here is their upgrade site: 
http://www.sonic.com/upgrade-center/default.aspx


----------



## flavallee

*Sonic RecordNow!*(a very good and easy-to-use CD burning program that I use) will also install *Sonic Update Manager* during the install process. It's not needed and can be uninstalled in Add/Remove Programs.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## mobius_53

I had this same problem with my Dell Dimension desktop unit. Here's how I fixed it...

1. As someone posted earlier, click the 'Start' botton on your toolbar and then click 'Run...'
2. The Run Utility will open asking what you want to Open. Type in 'msconfig' and hit OK
3. Your System Configuration Utility will open. Click on the 'Startup' tab
4. You're going to uncheck the box next to the programs that are giving you trouble. Mine were called 'isuspm' and 'issch', but I've seen them under different names. A better way to find them is to expand the 'Command' column and look for programs with 'InstallShield' or'UpdateService' in the name.
5. Uncheck the boxes next to these programs and hit OK.
6. You'll be prompted to Restart you computer if you want the changes to take effect. Select 'Restart' and you should be good to go


----------



## sunandmoon

I had the same problem with this pesky little program on a new Dell laptop that I purchased. I followed all the steps in post #7 (mobius_53) but had to also go to add/remove programs and remove it. :up:


----------



## ricardo3108

i have read all the posts but the program doesn't appear in my start up so what can i do now?


----------



## ricardo3108

i have read all the posts but the program doesn't appear in my start up so what can i do now?I just up re did my p.c. and this problem keepspopping up and I cannot find it anywhere on my p.c. to fix it . any advice??


----------



## Augie65

Download and install the uninstall for Software Manager


----------



## shramuk

I have tried every suggestion offered here and Sonic still can not find the 'Sonic Update Manager'. This is so sad!


----------



## afritc00

Hooray... thanks a bunch.. I found isuspm and issch on my start up menu.. Disabiling them through the msconf setup worked... Hooray again


----------



## Dekkaxx

Hi All,
I had the same problems with this infuriating notice!! Found this solution & it seems to work >http://support.dell.com/support/topics/global.aspx/support/dsn/en/document?c=us&docid=098D85DDBAC783B2E0401E0A55175844&l=en&s=gen<
Try it!
Regards;
Derek


----------



## TOMPINILLA

HI all, I had a problem bringing up the "msconfig" file from the Star Up menu, then I typed the words in capital letters and it worked. The "Run" senction of the Star Up menu is case sensitive so you must type the command in CAPITAL LETTERS "MSCONFIG"


----------



## helping_hand

I had the same problem, couldn't get around the screen during start-up. It wanted to run Sonic Update Manager. I went to control panel, Add Remove Programs found Sonic Update Manager clicked on change, then follow the screen until you see Repair, I clicked on Repair and that is all it took. I'm running Windows XP Media Center Addition.


----------



## Harry5

I have had this problem for weeks now...found the solution here.

http://www.softpedia.com/get/Security/Secure-cleaning/Windows-Installer-CleanUp-Utility.shtml

Just install the program,run it and select Sonic Update Mangaer.It will remove it from your install register.

I know this is already an old thread but thought I would post it here anyway.

Hope it helps

Cheers


----------

